# Capt Pickerel hits Blackwater 1/16



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll keep this short. Is there always that many pickerel in the winter in upper blackwater? I'm not sure how many I caught on Monday but I know it was up there. I had one that easily surpassed 5 lbs and 2 more that were probably right at it. I caught 4 bass total and just don't think the bass could beat the picks to the punch. I fished jerkbaits, crystal minnows, shad raps, bandits and rat-l-traps. Hooked what I think were small trout while vertical jigging some deep holes with curltail grubs but pulled hooks on all 3. No stripers or hybrids. I've only fished Blackwater 4 times and it was the slowest fishing I've experienced yet.....minus the Pickerel.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I could catch pickerels all day long:yes: don't forget the state record is only 5lbs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I knew it wasn't much but wasn't sure of the record enough to keep one. They're fun to catch, but there was a couple times it got ridiculous.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Think ill go up there and catch a few pickerel while taking a brake from the catfish, sounds like fun.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

my plan is to get some pickerel on the fly rod i think it would be a blast


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

How many total did u get?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

We called e'm Jack's or jack fish growing up. Fun to catch but too boney to eat. They will sure mess a lure up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Be the first to catch the new state record.

READY SET GO!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

CH, I probably caught at least 20 monday including one grass pickerel. The best lure was a yo-zuri crystal minnow. I was gonna bring my 7wt flyrod but had let a buddy borrow it. I sold my 3wt, my 4wt flew out of my truck a month or so ago and was run over. Every other fly rod I own is 9-15wt, way too heavy for pickerel. They are certainly reliable sport in a lot of areas further up the area. I had originally planned to launch further down river towards the mouth of the bay but was hoping for some big bass. 

Bear in mind I was in a kayak and running up and down the river wasn't an option. I fished a good stretch of river thoroughly, but nothing like I could in a boat.

CH, you wanna go record pickerel hunting one day? I'm game, I'll even bring some ultralight gear and search the line class records.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

i got to get down that way and try to catch some of them jack...their good eatin if their cleaned right, and good fighters.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

They are very good to eat, check out the you tube video on how to clean them, I was very impressed how good they are.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> i got to get down that way and try to catch some of them jack...their good eatin if their cleaned right, and good fighters.


I'm still curious, why are they called jacks?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I'm still curious, why are they called jacks?


I have no clue....just always heard them called that around these parts.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

i bet the state record is in blackwater. 

the large crystal minnow sounds like a plan!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> CH, I probably caught at least 20 monday including one grass pickerel. The best lure was a yo-zuri crystal minnow. I was gonna bring my 7wt flyrod but had let a buddy borrow it. I sold my 3wt, my 4wt flew out of my truck a month or so ago and was run over. Every other fly rod I own is 9-15wt, way too heavy for pickerel. They are certainly reliable sport in a lot of areas further up the area. I had originally planned to launch further down river towards the mouth of the bay but was hoping for some big bass.
> 
> Bear in mind I was in a kayak and running up and down the river wasn't an option. I fished a good stretch of river thoroughly, but nothing like I could in a boat.
> 
> CH, you wanna go record pickerel hunting one day? I'm game, I'll even bring some ultralight gear and search the line class records.


Let's do it ill bring my yak


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out some of these ICe Giants 

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=126341.0


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Chat hunter you have a yak?? After u do that lets go get some big cats...lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Chat hunter you have a yak?? After u do that lets go get some big cats...lol


Cats aren't really doing to much right now, come spring time they will be jumping in the boat.

Yep Iv got a kayak.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lets get some on the yak when it warms.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Lets get some on the yak when it warms.


I have been thinking about this and too do it we would still have to bring my boat to get to the fishing grounds, we could pull the kayaks behind the boat, once we got to where we was going we could drop the anchor slide in to the yaks and sneak around in silence.

To be succesfull it would have to be dark, we would have all the benefits with the boat close by, Food, drinks, safety and a big live well for the baits. Also after 6 or 7 hours of doing battle with Flatheads we wont have to make the long paddle back, One more year and I'm 30, to old for that.

Got my eyes on a record Chain Pickerel at the moment.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

"King Kevin" lives on Blackwater and has tried to catch record "jackfish" in the past. He says it is harder than you think because most of the jack fish weigh much less than their size indicates. The cold months are the best time to fish for them and live shiners work great.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> i bet the state record is in blackwater.


It is....I caught it last Friday morning on a swimbait. Swimbaits eliminate the smaller fish from hitting it. I'm claiming the record until someone else catches one bigger.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not trying to be a DB, but you can't claim it unless you weigh it dude. I would say 3 of the fish Doug and I caught Monday would outweigh that one. That and the fact that I've only fished it 4 times would tell me that some of the folks who have fished it for a long time have probably caught some much bigger.

That is a big one no doubt, but......


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Spawning occurs in February when water temperatures approach 50°F


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Not trying to be a DB, but you can't claim it unless you weigh it dude. I would say 3 of the fish Doug and I caught Monday would outweigh that one. That and the fact that I've only fished it 4 times would tell me that some of the folks who have fished it for a long time have probably caught some much bigger.
> 
> That is a big one no doubt, but......


I posted a report from the upper Yellow River I believe of 2010 December where I did weigh one that was more than the state record and a lot of fellow PFFers told me I should've gotten it certified. I know how state records are claimed, I was just bragging. I've missed out two times now, third times a charm....maybe this weekend


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well this thread may have a bunch of folks out fishing this weekend......for pickerel!


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hate to break it to ya but that jack you are holding would prolly weigh around 3 lbs max. Yes it is a nice one but like stated above they look much bigger when caught than they really weigh. I have caught as many big jackfish as anyone I know and two went over 26 inches and the biggest weighed 4.76 pounds. Not trying to be a d*ck but next time you think you caught a biggin take a pic with it on the cooler next to a measuring instrument. If you want to target some big boy pickerel you should try walking into the wet weather places and sloughs off of the river bc they without a doubt hold the biggest fish bc most people are to chicken to wade and walk through the areas to get to them.


----------

